# Editing a JPEG graphic image designed by Graphic Designer



## fatimaduarte (Nov 5, 2007)

I had a graphic designer create my company logo last year. This logo was saved as a JPEG file and GIF file and sent to me. I now need to make changes to the text of this logo and don't know how to do this. I do not know what program the graphic designer used to create the logo. I need help to make changes to the text of my logo. Which program can I use to make these changes? Please help??


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Editing a rater image (jpeg, gif etc) would involve using an image editor like Photoshop.

On any branding work I have done I've used Illustrator to create a vector image (eg: vector PDF, EPS, AI etc), and then given that and raster versions to the client.

If you upload your logo as an attachment and say how you want to change the text, we can advise you better.

That said, if you can get the original file(s) from the designer it would help as well.


----------



## big donut708 (Jun 14, 2006)

Jpegs are pixel graphics which will make that very hard. Depending on the complexity of the logo it can be nearly impossible. 

Before you try anything I would recommend contacting the designer again and asking for the photoshop or illustrator document. Then it would be extremely easy to edit. It would simply be a matter of opening the document, clicking on the text, and then editing like you would in a text document.

If that cant happen I don't know what to tell you. If you have a lot of spare hours you can use the eraser in photoshop to erase the current text, type your new text, and then use the clone stamp tool to smooth out the surrounding area but that would take forever.


----------



## fatimaduarte (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you..I contacted the designer and got the file in illustrator format and have managed to sort it out with this file as you suggested.


----------

